# Learn Biblical Greek and Hebrew with Logos



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2009)

For you language gurus out there, does this look like something that will work well: Learn to Use Biblical Greek and Hebrew with Logos Bible Software

They claim the instruction is equivalent to 3 semesters of the language but I'm skeptical.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, for its intended purpose and target audience.

It teaches grammar and exegetical methods for using Libronix in exegesis. You will not memorize forms and vocab and will not be able to sight read Greek or Hebrew. But many seminary grads ODed on memorization at the expense of exegetical methodology.

Use?
1- review for people like me
2-overview for someone planning on taking seminary Grk/Heb
3-the only way for some to access language tools


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Yes, for its intended purpose and target audience.
> 
> It teaches grammar and exegetical methods for using Libronix in exegesis. You will not memorize forms and vocab and will not be able to sight read Greek or Hebrew. But many seminary grads ODed on memorization at the expense of exegetical methodology.
> 
> ...



So do you think it's worth the bucks?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2009)

Let's put it this way: if it allows you to klep out of one class by exam, it has probably paid for itself.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 20, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Let's put it this way: if it allows you to klep out of one class by exam, it has probably paid for itself.



But if you're not learning forms or memorizing vocab, what sort of standardized language exam could you possibly pass?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 20, 2009)

Rich,

I pre-ordered it as a good review. 

Again, the problem many seminary students have is that the process of language learning is sooooooo very painful that the world is replete with stories of new grads throwing their Greek and Hebrew books off the bridge into the river, etc. Missing the forest for the trees, they never seem to catch the payoff of language learning: exegesis of Scripture.

Sometimes, for example, the struggle to memorize the endings for the participles can get in the way of the interpretational issues regarding the kinds of participles and how they should be interpreted. 

Rich, since you are planning on a full seminary education, it would probably be useful to you to see the big picture before diving into the details . . . as long as you do not rely upon the "helps" and "crutches" when you take the language classes. 

In the final analysis, for the average pastor, the benefit of learning Greek is not to be able to remember luo, lueis, luei, etc., but knowing what the force of a continuous tense is rather than a punctiliar one when you are interpreting the Bible. THAT you will get in spades from the Logos product.


----------



## Archlute (Dec 20, 2009)

"...luomen, luete, luousi(n)"

Don't just leave us hanging like that, it can make a former Greek student all uptight in the chest!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2009)

Archlute said:


> "...luomen, luete, luousi(n)"
> 
> Don't just leave us hanging like that, it can make a former Greek student all uptight in the chest!



Does this make you feel better?

[FONT=&quot]λύω, λύεις, λύει, λύομεν, λύετε, λούουσι(ν)[/FONT]


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 20, 2009)

Archlute said:


> "...luomen, luete, luousi(n)"
> 
> Don't just leave us hanging like that, it can make a former Greek student all uptight in the chest!



Very cool, Adam, you even put in the movable nu!

My memorization of that paradigm (omega and mi verbs) and final exam on the same happened 38 years ago last week. But NT was easier back then, Paul hadn't finished his prison epistles yet. It was so long ago that my prof, Bob Gundry, still believed that the magi followed the star to Bethlehem (this was before his "Matthew as midrash" commentary).


----------



## Archlute (Dec 20, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> > "...luomen, luete, luousi(n)"
> ...



It did until I realized that I had omitted an omicron in the spelling of the 3rd person plural.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 20, 2009)

No, the extra omicron is a mistake. It should be (sans accent) λυουσιν. That's what happens when you become a pastor 



Archlute said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Archlute said:
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> No, the extra omicron is a mistake. It should be (sans accent) λυουσιν. That's what happens when you become a pastor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. A typo should be allowed after preaching twice!


----------



## Archlute (Dec 20, 2009)

Now I feel it is my duty to go back and review the paradigms. Thanks all.


----------

